# Sunken Jeep in the Keys



## brando (Jan 6, 2020)

So I was out exploring a remote trail in the keys on my motorcycle yesterday when I found this sweet little campsite with a bench. I noticed something odd in the water, only to realize it was a fully submerged Jeep!

Just thought you guys might find it interesting. I hope to explore the area with a boat in the near future. I guess 4x4 just isn't enough sometimes...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 7, 2020)

that's funny someone must have just said 'fuck it' and left it.


----------



## brando (Jan 7, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> that's funny someone must have just said 'fuck it' and left it.


I really wanted to take a dinghy out there and check the lagoon out better, but it'll be too much of a stretch in borrowed dinghy. Probably would be a doable overnighter. I think I'll head back later in the week with a mask and snorkel. Might even be some goodies in the glove box!


----------



## roughdraft (Jan 7, 2020)

i have a real penchant for this type of 'urban' decay becoming a 'natural' relic. I think it took root when I was out kayaking at low tide and ended up poking a paddle into a small sunken rowboat. Somehow really enticing just the sight of these things


----------



## blank (Jan 7, 2020)

See if it'll start.


----------



## brando (Jan 7, 2020)

blank said:


> See if it'll start.


Just scrape dem barnacles out da intake and give 'er a few good squirts of ether, she'll purr like a kitten!


----------



## brando (Jan 11, 2020)

Went back and snorkeled around it bit. Glove box was already open🙁
But there were probably 1000+ fish all around and inside it, so that was cool. Wish I had a submersible camera!


----------

